# Ordos Xenos Detachment ( NO GK )



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Making an Ordos Xenos Inquisitorial Army based upon a piece of fanfiction I've been writing for about a year. There will not be any GK in this army beyond what is necessary to make it a viable list ( and they won't be GK models ). As much as is possible I will either be making custom sculpts or raiding my bits box for this one, should be a fun project.

The story, in case you're interested ----> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/6285772/1/The_Circle_Must_be_Broken


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Some cool "extreme" minis there mate, well done.

All ya need to do is build a Coteaz list and your legal !


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

My "counts as" Coteaz is the one in the yellow cape.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought so, he has that look. No Eagle? I personally hate the Eagle I think it daft.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

He has the helmet linked plasma-pistol, that seems like WSYWUG enough for government work.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Xenos Henchmen


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good +Rep!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Counts as Storm Raven


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Counts as Joakero


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

The Babylon 5 theme here is awesome.

I'm loving the the Narn and Kosh's!


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Some more Storm Ravens


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Close ups of my Deathwatch Marines and henchmen.



































































































































Automatically Appended Next Post:


































































































































Automatically Appended Next Post:


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Some more work on Deathwatch Marines and a Magos.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

The Deathwatch are starting to look more put together.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I really really like how these guys are going, keep it up mate


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Vira'capac, kroot henchman.



















Finished Crusaders










Beastman henchman


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Some very nice freehand there mate!

You need to make a light box to photograph them though


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics from the local gamestore / area thereabouts

































A sad farewell









And recent progress


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## mutronics (Oct 11, 2010)

Todeswind said:


> Counts as Storm Raven



Do I see Wing Gundam ZERO Custom and Gundam Shenlong in this build?


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

mutronics said:


> Do I see Wing Gundam ZERO Custom and Gundam Shenlong in this build?


Good eye. Yes.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Todeswind said:


>



ALL of your models are great, (that dreadnought conversion was very interesting, how do you treat the two missile lunchers? in game? one of them a hunterkiller?) but I have to wonder where does THIS model come from.

You've done a very excellent job 40k;ing it, but the base model looks like something I've never seen before and while I'm not fond of this model it self, I'm curious as to where it comes from.

Good work on the army and hope you have best of luck with it.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> ALL of your models are great, (that dreadnought conversion was very interesting, how do you treat the two missile lunchers? in game? one of them a hunterkiller?) but I have to wonder where does THIS model come from.
> 
> You've done a very excellent job 40k;ing it, but the base model looks like something I've never seen before and while I'm not fond of this model it self, I'm curious as to where it comes from.
> 
> Good work on the army and hope you have best of luck with it.



Kinddom Death

The following aren't painted by me (some truly minor detail work notwithstanding) . I ebayed some Harlequin miniatures and they showed up painted as well or better painted than I could hope to achieve on my own. 

So Sinclair










Garibaldi










Dr. Franklin










And a Minbari Grey Cast member










Joined the ranks recently.


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)




----------

